# Controlador Tarjetas Sim



## serranus (May 29, 2007)

Hola , buenos dias. Verán tengo q realizar un controlador de tarjetas sim. Os explico la idea, Tenemos 4 tarjetas sim y lo que se pretende es utilizar una tarjeta segun una franja horaria... es decir de 13h a 17h la tarjeta 1, de 8 a 10 la tarjeta 2, etc. Alguna idea? no se por donde empezar... Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## jalva (Jun 23, 2007)

Existen FWT (Fixed wireless Terminal) celulares fijos... bah.!
que poseen mas de un zocalo para sim, estos pueden usar los mismos en bandas horarias


Los que conozco son de varias líneas (de 12 a 30)
por ejemplo:

http://www.hyperms.com/index.asp?mainpage=prod2&prodtbl=150700
http://www.allproducts.com/communication/gainwise/Product-2005513134129.html

Jalva


----------

